# Shark fishing outfit



## Treedup (Feb 25, 2015)

I have been looking for a decent shark fishing rig for a while now. I want something I can cast fairly easy. Any ideas for rod and reel? I know prices vary


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't normally think of a casting rod when someone says a "Shark rod."

Most of the time when people fish for sharks off the beach, they paddle the bait out past the sandbar, as casting a big chunk of bait a long distance isn't typically realistic. 

I have a Penn Fathom star drag that I absolutely love. If you get the 60 series, you can put around 800 yards of 80# braid on it, and it delivers 25 or so pounds of drag, which is more than a large Penn Senator. It's the best casting conventional reel I've every used- the free spool on it is fast and smooth as silk. 

For rods- I really love the Ugly Stick Tiger light Jigging rod. Now, you can't cast super far with it because it's not very long, but you can't find a stronger, lighter rod for less ($70). I use my set up for grouper and AJs.   There is no reason to have a long broomstick when fishing off a boat, it's only helping the fish have leverage on you. 

I just bought the new Penn Fathom 2 speed 60 series. I haven't used it yet, but it's an amazingly low price for a two speed. It has 40 pounds of drag, and holds over 800 yards of 80# test. I won't cast as well as the normal fathoms, but if you are looking for a stout reel that will deliver enough drag to pull you off the beach, have enough line for a giant shark, and won't break the bank for a two speed (most are over $450), consider it. I just bought on on Amazon for $229. I don't know if that's an error on price or not, as the store that is selling it on Amazon has it listed for $299 on their own web site.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a shark rig that costs about $125.  Used Penn reel and cheap Bass Pro rod.  I catch big bull sharks routinely with this rig.


----------



## Treedup (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the response guys!


----------

